# Norco Schriftzug



## Supernoob (26. Oktober 2012)

HiHo.

Ich werde den Rahmen von meinem Atomik übern Winter neu pulvern lassen (schwarz). 

Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob es die Norco Decals auch in rot gibt?
Finde im Netz nur schwarze und weiße.
Möchte das Bike aber schwarz-rot halten.

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Indian Summer (14. November 2012)

Hi Supernoob

Eigentlich gibt es keine Decals von Norco selber, da es sich um spezielle Aufkleber handelt, 
die im Nassverfahren unter dem Lack positioniert werden.

Du müsstest die Dinger also speziell in der von dir gewünschten Farbe plotten lassen. 
Falls du möchtest, kannst du mir ein Bild des Schriftzuges auf [email protected] mailen 
und ich schaue dann, ob ich ihn für dich als Vektorgrafik zum Plotten auftreiben kann.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## airm4x (21. Februar 2013)

hi, ich spiele auch mit dem gedanken ein norco atomik 2010 neu pulvern zu lassen. wisst ihr, ob es möglich ist die norco plakette vorne am steuerrohr ab zu nehmen und ggf nach dem neuanstrich wieder drauf zu montieren?


----------



## a$i (21. Februar 2013)

Habe ich bei meinem (Truax) erfolgreich gemacht 



airm4x schrieb:


> hi, ich spiele auch mit dem gedanken ein norco atomik 2010 neu pulvern zu lassen. wisst ihr, ob es möglich ist die norco plakette vorne am steuerrohr ab zu nehmen und ggf nach dem neuanstrich wieder drauf zu montieren?


----------



## airm4x (21. Februar 2013)

danke für die antwort. wie ist das schildchen denn standardmässig befestigt bzw wie hast du es wieder befestigt?


----------



## Spielzeug (21. Februar 2013)

A$i post mal bilder von deinem Frame, bist du schon fertig?


----------

